# CO2 and BBA Control



## robitreef (Jan 4, 2005)

I have been using Flourish Excel for about a few weeks, but it hasn't effectively reduced my BBA as much as I would like. I have a pressurized CO2 system that I have never used, but would like to try it now to see if it can aid in eradication of this algae. My tank is a lower light aquarium-110w over a 75 gallon. Will I be able to use pressurized CO2 on this system, and if so how many bubbles per second, every other second, etc. should I go with?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

C02 injection is always helpful against algae, even in lower light setups. Start out with 2bps and see where your PH is setting at. Don't let the PH fall below 6.5 and make sure that your KH is at 3 or better before injecting C02. You should maintain a C02 reading of 20-30ppm.


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

robitreef said:


> I have a pressurized CO2 system that I have never used, but would like to try it now to see if it can aid in eradication of this algae.


You mean you are not using CO2 right now?  
Even adding CO2 now will not eradicate the existing BBA. It will only stop them from growing further. You need to manually remove the existing ones.


----------



## robitreef (Jan 4, 2005)

I have been removing the BBA. It is only really growing on pieces of driftwood, so I already removed them and scrubbed the algae off. The growth of the BBA has decreased with the Excel, but I think I need that extra punch the pressurized CO2 will hopefully provide.


----------

